# 01 Maxima Acceleration Problem



## sjham (Jul 28, 2014)

Greetings,

My car will not accelerate past 20mph after driving 20-30 minutes. RPMs increase, however car will not pick up speed. After the car sits for a while it runs normally. This is an intermittent problem. I have had the transmission checked twice and was told there are no problems with it. I was finally able to get the car to reproduce this situation and it gave a code for the speed sensor. It was replaced 3 months ago. The car is now doing the same thing again. HELP!!! Note: I had my brakes repaired and radiator replaced 2-3 months before this problem first began. The car has 135,000 miles on it, and other than minor maintenance/repairs, it runs great. Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like the tranny may be slipping after it's fully warmed up. Check the ATF level to make sure it's full but not overfull. Look at the color of the ATF on the dip stick; if it's dark brown and has a burnt smell, there's an internal problem.


----------



## sjham (Jul 28, 2014)

The transmission was checked and serviced, fluid and filter changed, at the transmission shop prior to the speed sensor being changed. I was told that the problem was not in the transmission.


----------



## Isaac1885 (Jun 6, 2015)

Am facing same Issue at the moment. I drive a nissan maxima 2000. Seems to be a general issue. Please do you have a fix for this?

The only code am seeing is p0505. 

I don't experience this issue if the car fire well (ie moving a long distance) without stopping by.


----------

